# Sticky  A link to help navigate the MDNR website..



## jeffthedj

My brother and I put this little link together to help out the average joe hunter look up info in "Not so easy to navigate" MDNR website! There are still a few links missing but it should help out. That site is a mess!!
http://www.simplyoutdoors.net/michigan-outdoor-resources/

MODS..you can use this as a sticky if you like the link(were just bloggers)


----------



## jeffthedj

Thanks for the sticky! Hope this helps out..If there is anything else you think we need to add shoot me a pm or post it on here.


----------



## MaryDettloff

Jeff,

Hi, I'm Mary Dettloff, the DNR's public information officer. I just wanted to say thanks, really...I hate our web site as much as the public does. The web site is on the list of things to improve in 2010. We are boxed in by the software the State of Michigan uses for its entire portal, but have been told for a year now that the state is changing software. Well, it has yet to happen. We are going to take matters into our own hands in 2010, though. I am hoping you see improvements to our web site in the coming year.

Hope you are having a good hunting season.

Mary


----------



## Outdoor Beginnings

I agree with Mary 100%! 

Sue Tabor


----------



## Nimrod1

I've been looking for almost an hour now, for a listing of wildlife biologists, and the counties they cover.

:help::help::help:


----------



## ranger1

Here you go
http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/offices_wmu_map.pdf


----------



## Nimrod1

ranger1 said:


> Here you go
> http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/offices_wmu_map.pdf


Thanks, but not what I'm looking for. That shows who is in charge of each region, but not the bio who is assigned to a particular county.


----------



## Radar420

Nimrod

I think your best bet would be to call the regional office and they should be able to provide you with the local biologist. 

You used to be able to find it on the website but, ever since the dept. changed to DNRE and the deer draft management plan came out, the website has undergone quite a few changes and some of the old links are no longer there/accessable. (at least I haven't found some of the links I used to look through)


----------



## beenvaker

Try using frames. They're a bit outdated, but they basically split your web page so that you can have one side navigating/changing page, and the other side remains the same.


----------



## yotecaller1

Wow, just used this!! Thank YOU!!


----------



## Tron322

This is awesome, but if you can't find what you are looking for try being descriptive and google it, that has worked for me too.


----------



## itchn2fish

New link:
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/


----------



## Rowdy Bandit

With thanks, shall this sticky honorably be 'un-' and put on the pyre.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

A lot has changed in the last dozen years. If only we had a time machine.


----------

